# Temperature gauge jumps around



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

Normally...fluctuations in the temperature of the coolant is caused by either low coolant or air in the system. The fluctuations are a result of the temp sensor measuring pockets of air versus a constant liquid. Once the car comes up to temp, it should maintain that temperature regardless of the ambient temperature of the air. This is managed by the thermostat and the electric fans on the radiator.

Do the simple stuff first, check the fluid level in the expansion tank and see if you're low. Also check for any obvious signs of leaks. You mention that you have the 1.8 but also state that you have the Turbo. The 1.4 has the Turbo. the 1.8 is N/A.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Check your coolant level. I can almost guarantee it's nearly empty. If it's seriously low take it in to your dealership. Both the thermostat and the water pump are covered under the 100,000 mile/5 year power train warranty.


----------



## au201 (May 18, 2013)

Yup. As others have said, classic symptoms of very low coolant. Could be the water pump leaking. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Sundrop39, 

I see you have received some great feedback. Please be sure to keep us posted if this happens again. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

